# How to build 10.0-RELEASE packages on 9.2-RELEASE



## zodias (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I want to build packages for FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE on a host running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 using ports-mgmt/poudriere. So far I have no issues with 9.2-RELEASE building but it does not work for 10.0-RELEASE. I suppose it is a GCC/Clang issue but still. Any working solutions or proposals are welcome.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kpa (Feb 11, 2014)

You can't run a 10.0 world on a 9.2 kernel, that is an absolutely unsupported combination. In general the kernel can be newer than the world but not the other way around.


----------



## zodias (Feb 11, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> You can't run a 10.0 world on a 9.2 kernel, that is an absolutely unsupported combination. In general the kernel can be newer than the world but not the other way around.



I thought so, but ports-mgmt/poudriere downloaded and setup a FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE jail and started building packages very promising.

Perhaps I will give building packages on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE for both a try.


----------



## fonz (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know if it's an option, but have you considered using a _virtual machine_?


----------



## zodias (Feb 12, 2014)

fonz said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's an option, but have you considered using a _virtual machine_?



Yes, of course.  That's exactly what I intend to do but I had to ask first.

Just for the records: ports-mgmt/poudriere actually built some packages.


----------



## kpa (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, parts of the 10.0 world might actually work on a 9.2 kernel. However, there are no guarantees that everything works because by design there is no compatibility in that direction, the compatibility only guarantees that you can run a slightly older world (usually one major version older) on a more recent kernel.


----------



## zodias (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you All !
I installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE in VirtualBox and it works just fine.


----------

